# dnscrypt-proxy support for resolver names

## divoxx

Does anyone why recent ebuilds for dnscrypt-proxy stopped supporting the --resolver-list and --resolver-name options, which used to be mapped to DNSCRYPT_RESOLVER_NAME and DNSCRYPT_RESOLVER_LIST on /etc/conf.d/dnscrypt-proxy?

----------

## khayyam

 *divoxx wrote:*   

> Does anyone why recent ebuilds for dnscrypt-proxy stopped supporting the --resolver-list and --resolver-name options, which used to be mapped to DNSCRYPT_RESOLVER_NAME and DNSCRYPT_RESOLVER_LIST on /etc/conf.d/dnscrypt-proxy?

 

divoxx ... no idea, but I expect it's because gentoo sets the default to OpenDNS, and dnscrypt-proxy doesn't like the fact that OpenDNS log ... so it may be a case that OpenDNS will be removed from dnscrypt-resolvers.csv at some point in the future. That's pure speculation on my part, it may just be because the developer decided to make the conf more explict, and/or the feature wasn't indended to be used this way by upstream ... who knows.

best ... khay

----------

## Fitap

In my case dnscrypt-proxy does´t support opennic servers, anyone knows?

----------

